# HRI needs help



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

*HRI needs your help!

We desperately need foster homes in Missouri, Illinios, Indiana, Ohio,

Pennsylvannia, and Wisconsin. Unfortunately this is an area of many

puppy mills. In order for HRI to help these poor defenseless dogs we

must have foster homes in a reasonable travel distance. The farther

these darlings have to travel the more trauma we add to their little

lives. So if you can foster or know someone who can please send them

to the HRI site to sign up.

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index...volunteer-registration&catid=16&Itemid=200024

Click on register and fill out the form.

Thank you all for your help. These wonderful, loving dogs need us!*


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll be having my house inspection this weekend! I'm sure I'll need to work on my fence, but I already told them that.

Beverly


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you Beverly for signing up. HRI is such a great group.


----------

